# iPad mini 2 avis aujourd’hui ?



## Ipod-tow (5 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous .
j’envisage l’achat d’un iPad mini 2 16go 4g . 
mon utilisation :2 application principalement

clash royale
Duolingo

en dehors ce sera du Netflix YouTube. Web de commerce et navigation de forum.
j’aime le format et au vue de mon utilisation je vois pas l’intérêt de partir sur un mini 4 qui est facile 100 150€ plus chère ...

je suis renseigné sur les versions iOS etc les compatibilités. Pas de soucis,  Ma question est plutôt simple .

l’ipad mini 2 avec ses 1go de RAM et son processeur de 1,3ghz sera t-il fluide pour mon utilisation ?
si il y a des connaisseurs , mieux , des utilisateurs, je veux bien des témoignages  

j’ai pas non plus envie d’un truc qui rame
merci à tous


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2020)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> (...)
> j’ai pas non plus envie d’un truc qui rame
> merci à tous


Si tu ne veux pas un truc qui rame, il ne faut pas se diriger vers une tablette sortie en 2013 ! (soit 7 ans !!)
J'ai un iPad mini 4 et ça fonctionne relativement bien, mais on voit déjà qu'il est moins réactif qu'un iPad 6


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas un truc qui rame, il ne faut pas se diriger vers une tablette sortie en 2013



Mais commercialisé jusqu'en 2017


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Mais commercialisé jusqu'en 2017


avec un hardware datant de 2013...


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> avec un hardware datant de 2013...



Pour juger de l'obsolescence chez Apple je préfère me baser sur la date de fin de commercialisation neuf, car un matériel peut très bien être en avance sur son temps à sa sortie (et le Mini 2 avait été salué pour cela d'ailleurs si je me souvient bien).
Le Macbook Pro 13" 2012 en est un autre fameux exemple


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Il tourne sous quel iOS ce Mac mini 2  ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (6 Février 2020)

actuellement l'ipad mini 2 il est sous ios 12 donc relativement compatible avec tout.


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Février 2020)

Salut,

l’iPad Mini 2 a été mon premier iPad. Pour du Youtube et Netflix, ça marche. C’est moins rapide qu’un iPad récent mais ça tourne encore et Apple a encore mis à jour récemment l’iOS 12 avec des patch de sécurité. Pour les jeux, je ne peux pas te répondre vu que je joue très peu ou alors à des jeux qui demandent peu de ressources.

Aujourd’hui, je m’en sers comme liseuse et iPad de voyage. Si tu en trouve un à prix modique c’est un bon outil à côté d’un truc plus conséquent.

a+


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> actuellement l'ipad mini 2 il est sous ios 12 donc relativement compatible avec tout.


Un iOS 12 c'est très bien 
mon iPad en IOS 10 va encore très bien


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Février 2020)

Merci à vous , d’après le store d’Apple le jeu clash royale demande minimum ios 9.5 donc la dessus je suis tranquille . Disons que je cherche à en trouver un dans les 100 150€ 16go Wifi/4G . J'ai actuellement mon XS qui me convient l'iPad mini c'est réellement un appoint pour le midi en pause déjeuner pour geek sur plus grand ou look une série sans tuer la batterie de mon iPhone. Je me dis que dans cette idée pas besoin de monter sur un Mini 4 ou 5 . 
Le mini 3 sera sensiblement plus cher pour pas grand chose de plus (même mémoire vive, même contrainte d'ios) ... 
Du coup, à faible prix un mini 2 me parait être la bonne idée.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Cela doit ce trouver assez facilement sur la Baie


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Février 2020)

Oh ! Exact je vais juger des tarifs un petit peu ... ma grande frayeur sur ce type d’appareil reste finalement la batterie à mes yeux . Si elle est morte c’est fichus !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Oh ! Exact je vais juger des tarifs un petit peu ... ma grande frayeur sur ce type d’appareil reste finalement la batterie à mes yeux . Si elle est morte c’est fichus !


En effet , et c'est le moins facile a contrôler , sauf si le vendeur l'indique


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Février 2020)

Demain j’ai la possibilité de tester un iPad mini 2 pour les applis que je souhaite utiliser. Je verrais ce que donne un iPad qui a maintenant 7 ans. En espérant qu’il fasse le job. Sinon je vais être obliger a minima de partir sur un mini 4 . Je vous tiendrais informé pour ceux qui souhaitent. Ou si d’autres passent sur le post.


----------



## Ipod-tow (9 Février 2020)

Mon impression après avoir testé . La technologie vieilli. il tient la route fait le travaille. Mais de façon lente. Etant un affectionados de la technologie, (j'aime quand sa marche) . Je vais m'orienter sur plus récent. Après pour Monsieur Madame Tout le monde sans gros besoin en rapport prix qualité prix, ça va tout à fait je trouve .


----------



## daffyb (10 Février 2020)

c'est keskejavédi  post #2


----------



## Ipod-tow (11 Février 2020)

Je reconnais


----------



## Ipod-tow (1 Mars 2020)

Si cela peux en aider d’autres . J’ai finalement investi sur un mini 5 en offre Amazon. Form factor parfait pour de la mobilité performance au top . Il est complet dans un poids léger. Il peut tout faire sans gêne. Mon regret , pas de clavier type Smart Cover que je trouve ultra pratique . Du coup je cherche, après un logitech k380 et 480 pas top , je pense a faire combos Smart Cover + magic keyboard 2 d’Apple . Si certain hésite, l’écran n’est pas trop petit même pour quelques heures.


----------

